# Ford/Siemens AC Traction Motors on eBay



## drivin98 (May 9, 2008)

Looks like a pretty good opportunity. 4 Ford/Siemens AC motors on eBay.
250V system PV5133 - RWS20 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260727239097#ht_500wt_1182


----------

